# PM-932V arrived



## Todd_71 (Feb 21, 2017)

A couple boxes showed up yesterday.  Still working on setting it all up, but I managed to get it up on a temporary stand.  Thanks Matt, you've been very tolerant of my emails and phone calls.
Here's a couple of pictures...


----------



## roadie33 (Feb 21, 2017)

Nice.
Congratulations on the new Mill.


----------



## kvt (Feb 21, 2017)

Very nice,   Look forward to seeing some of your projects using it.


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 21, 2017)

Congratulations, Todd.  You got that out of the crates and assembled quickly...


----------



## Punch (Feb 21, 2017)

Your really gonna like the 932.. congrats.


----------



## MonkMan (Feb 22, 2017)

Congrats and enjoy the new toy!


----------



## Todd_71 (Feb 22, 2017)

Thanks!  I got it cleaned up last night and setup...  However, after getting it all setup and clean it won't power on for some reason so I need to call and talk to Matt today.  I'm hoping it is an easy fix.


----------



## roadie33 (Feb 22, 2017)

Might want to check the fuses.


----------



## Todd_71 (Feb 26, 2017)

All up and running now.  Just a mix up in the power cord.  It had a 110 plug on it so I assumed it was 110.  Once I rewired it with a new power cord for 220 it is all good.  Made my first chips with it yesterday.  Some practice cuts to test.  I have a lot to learn.  
Initial impressions are pretty good.
Love the variable speed on this.
I have nothing to compare this to but it seems pretty quite and smooth from ~75 to 2500 rpm. 
Table has some variance on the x axis travel that it is .0005 to .0015 at the worst (but very flat except for the far right/left of the table).  I can't recall what the y-axis variance was but I think it was around .001.  Probably as good as I will ever need.
Over all fit and finish is not great but pretty good (I'd say I'm particular so that's probably good).

Only bad/disappointing things that I have found at this point were caused in transit and they're easily resolved :
Flood coolant pump electrical cord was crushed in transit (bolt came loose and the machine was rocking a bit), but I'm not sure I will use that any time soon if ever.  so not a big deal to me.
Also due to the bolt coming loose there's some rubbing on the base which removed all the paint on one corner of the base, but nothing that will impact the functionality.


----------

